# Pictures to mess with. I'm back and own photoshop now



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey everyone.... i'm starting to learn on photoshop(but i only have the 30 day version : (... I was wondering if you guys could post some pictures that i can tinker with... here are some that I have done of my pony and jadeleanne's haflinger


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are some pictures of Rose that I took today, tinker away!!
Can you post them when your through with them? I'd love to see them  (These aren't as good as my mom's though  )


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

yea i'll post what i make... i'm kinda really tired right now lol... do you have any full body shots of rose???


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Those are good!


















You can play with those if you'd like. I don't have many good quality pictures :/


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

OOOHHHH pick me.. I would love it..

Thanks...

Appy name Destiny
QH Flash


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

coz you did such a greatttt job i got a few more pics, could you see what you could do with them please 


































































sorry there are sooo many, could you please work your magic on them, so i can keep them on my comp pleaseeeeee


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

hi again hehe, when you have done them could you post them back on here so i can put them on my comp pleaseee, thanks so much again


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi!!!wow i luv wot u dne 2 the piccies..i do fings kinda lyk dat on my mums laptop but urs is sooo much better lol..if u dnt mind u can muck about with pics of me and my lil pony red..nd then post em bk on here so i can see them!  then i cn use it 4 my display pic
xXxXxXxXxmicaxXxXxXxXx soz so many i cldnt pic which 1ns lol :lol:


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey I was wondering what program you used. I love doing computer design and I tried doing the 30 day trial but it was like adobe somethin somethin 3....sorry I cant remember what it was called.


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

MLB said:


> Hey I was wondering what program you used. I love doing computer design and I tried doing the 30 day trial but it was like adobe somethin somethin 3....sorry I cant remember what it was called.


i used photoshop CS2

here's another one done!


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

did you buy the program or did you download it. i tried dowloading it and it came up as a dif program..whats the website for the downloadin page...you can pm me if ya want it dont matter to me...


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow Scooter, those are great!  Here are a few full body shots.

























And if it's not to much trouble, would you mind emailing them to me when your finished? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh, scooter132004 you are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! I will hopefully post a picture of my horse as soon as I can get my photo bucket to work  ...........  I cant wait to see what you can do with it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Just a quick one playing around with new brushes


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Great work!! You're really good at this!


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

Could you do nething with this pic...This is me with some freinds


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Are these okay? I don't think I have any the size that every one else is posting. My mom crops them to take out any extra background


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

SWEET thanks


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

no problem


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm so excited!!!!! I'm going to get a free trial of photo-shop!!!!!! Now I can do my own pictures!!!!! 8)


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

awesome!!!! i absolutly loveeee it! I'm trying to talk my parents into buying it for me.


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh, that would be cool 8) How much is it???


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, you are great at that! I can't even figure out how to use photoshop haha. Well here are some pics that you can do whatever with. Thanks in advance!

Friends, haha you can get rid of the guy in the background if you want :wink: 









Dinado 









Me and Jeli









Me and Jelikit's again









Me and Danny









Me and Buddy









Vager and Dinado









Sorry for so many, my friends and parents love taking pics of me riding :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

WOW thats looks great.


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Try this hope this works.... Thanks

I will see If I can get them bigger for you


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

wow u have a few pics to tink round with lol :lol:


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok here I will try again...

Best Friends XXX


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Scooter your really good at this i have photoshop but i really suck compard to you! lol!


----------



## xbeccix (Jan 23, 2007)

ooooooooooo!!!! please have a go with my piccis!!!! I really like what you have done with everyone elses they look FABBY!!!!!
   






































Thankyou!!!! xxx


----------



## Razeal (Jan 29, 2007)

Here I had a go at one, poor scooter is getting bombarded! :lol: 
Hope you dont mind :? These pics belong to "our boyjack"


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow thank you for all your effort. I will print and send to friend for a gift. 
Can't thank you enough.

Our Boyjack XX


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh, scooter132004 you are AWSOME!!!!


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

alottttt of messing around and practice... i also read a lot of tutorials online


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

(will this work??)

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l160/laddie_01/100_3666.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l160/laddie_01/100_3662.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l160/laddie_01/100_3667.jpg



OK, scooter132004......here are the pictures that I thought you could do for me!!! I read some tutorials, but it looks SO hard......I'm about to give up  ..........well anyway, I cant wait to see what you can do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

That looks great scooter132004. Thanks!


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Prince#Rider... i'm going to work on those tomorow when i get home from school and the barn!!! I'm kinda excited... you gave me some great pics to work with!!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm about to BUST with excitement!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

hi scooter132004 !
fanx soooooo much 4 doin dat pic fing of me nd red...i luvv it...il send u sme mre of me other boiz nd girlz wen i can..btw hw do u do it!!lol
fanx again xxxMxxx


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

wow all of the pics r so amazing. I wish I could have gotten photoshop to work on my comp


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

:lol: after seeing all of the fantastic pics, I got my hubby to get photoshop for my mac. Thanks keep them coming I am really loving the results.

Thanks


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

awesome :] love what you've done


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Rawrr. I'm so jealous of people who have photoshop. XD

http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h54/teelerthekitty/Horses/Bam-Bam/

You can mess around with any of the pics in there


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

ok i'll try!!! i've been really busy with school... and i'm buying another horse so i've been at the barn alot lately


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

No worries. Take your time. ^^


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

o wow! i could never do anything like that , could you do one for me? 

This is my friend sadie and her horse, i'm going to give it to her for her B-day: http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/people/?action=view&current=August2006020.jpg


and this is keva and me:
http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/keva/?action=view&current=Keva-1.jpg

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/keva/?action=view&current=Keva.jpg

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/2006 shows/?action=view&current=GalaDaysSept-12.jpg

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/2006 shows/?action=view&current=GalaDaysSept-7.jpg

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/2006 shows/?action=view&current=July2006016.jpg


if you can, please do something speical with this pic

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/2006 shows/?action=view&current=emilykevAjuly06.jpg


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

please?


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

^^^ You have to be patient. She said she was busy.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

oops  sorry!


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey englishcowgirl 
Do you mind if i make you a pic? 

-Dusky xoxoxoxo


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

*I got photoshop*

I have it, but now I need to learn how to use it !!!!! 

I love the pics XX


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

* Dusky Cowgirl * said:


> Hey englishcowgirl
> Do you mind if i make you a pic?
> 
> -Dusky xoxoxoxo



not at all!


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, I need some help. I got the 30 day trial and have been messin round on it but i dont know what to do. Can anyone explain how to do the multple layers...like the cat pic or friends pics that u guys did....how? I dont want the trial to run out and me not get nething done on it lol


----------



## Avarius (Feb 23, 2007)

omg,

so many beautyful horses.
You make me dream a hopeless dream.
You must be gladest humi's in th world.


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

omg i'm soooo sorry everyone! I have been so busy with school and getting a new horse i totally forgot all about photoshop and stuff... sadley my photoshop subscription has run out so i can't make anymore photoshops.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats okay! dont worry about it!  We all appriciate all the work you have done


----------



## Secret_Ingredient (Feb 26, 2007)

Dear Scooter, 

If you have time do you think you could make me one, and send it to my e-mail?? my e-mail is [email protected]... Posted below are some pictures of her. Her name is Pepper, is she a 7yr old Standardbred X Quarter horse, and her show name is Secret Ingredient  If you have to pick between the three of them my two favourites are: the jumping one, and the one of me and her just standing there looking the oppostie way.Thanks!!!


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

hi can u do 1 for theses pics plz thanks


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

they are so awesome!!! where do u get the program from?


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey guys she said that her thing had run out sad but understandable


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey everyone! I'm back after losing my password and a crazy amount of school work. And guess what?! My grandma bought me Photoshop!! I'll try to catch up on this topic as fast as I can. Also the best pictures for me to to a manip with are large, clear pictures. It would be best if you could post URL's from photobucket. I now put my copyright on so if I find anyone who tries to take it off or claim the artwork as there own they will be in mucho trouble. I'm now doing advertising for the tack shop my mom manages so here are some of my ads: (they are my most recent work)


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

can i have a collage one please

saying ♥RIO♥

pics

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/bree153_2007/lessonpics060.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/bree153_2007/lessonpics046.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/bree153_2007/lessonpics075-1.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/bree153_2007/lessonpics074.jpg



you dont have to use all of them if you think its too much
thanks


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll get on it as soon as possible, hopefully before the 15th


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks that will be right in time for my b day


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

ok here it is sorry it's late... I have finals in school. I didn't do a collage because I wanted to try something new so I tried airbrushing. I hope you like it.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

i love it :!: 
thanks again


----------

